# Gator tags ?



## bullardsls1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Who got there gator permits I got zone 8


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 1, 2013)

how bout it bud, you fish with adam last weekend?

by the way i drew zone3


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 1, 2013)

My dad got zone 6


----------



## irishredneck (Aug 1, 2013)

Zone 4 here


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 1, 2013)

Zone 3.    Gonna be a bigun killed!!!


----------



## CharrDad (Aug 1, 2013)

Zone 4 ... looking for a guide or some assistance (first timer). All suggestions welcomed.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Last weekend*



joey1919 said:


> how bout it bud, you fish with adam last weekend?
> 
> by the way i drew zone3



Doing good Joey and yeah I shot with Adam last weekend . I put in for zone 8 and 9 going to hire a guide  on this one


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 1, 2013)

Zone 6


----------



## WarfBow (Aug 1, 2013)

Zone 8 here


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 1, 2013)

I put in for zone 2... got it too


----------



## sbrown (Aug 1, 2013)

Well apparently I didn't , with 3 points. Not happy.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 1, 2013)

I knew when I applied using only three points, that my odds were, based on last year, 149 applied with zone 2 as first choice, and only 62% (of 149 people) were drawn with 3 points. I was willing to take that chance and I got the permit. If I hadn't gotten the permit, I would still be happy knowing it wasn't a done deal when I applied. It would just mean I had another point for next time. If I wanted better odds, I would have applied with 4 points.


----------



## treeman101 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got zone 9.  Got a few good ones scouted out already.


----------



## Kevin Batson (Aug 1, 2013)

zone 8


----------



## mojojim (Aug 2, 2013)

I got drawn last year for zone 9 & took a 500 lb 10' 0".  I had met guide Michael Evans of Let's Hunt, Cherry Hill Preserve & he did me a great job.  Met him at the water with my license and tag, and he provided everrything else.  We left the landing at 9:15pm and back at landing at 1:am. with the gator.  He even delivered the gator to the processor.  Especially for a 1st timer or someone with no or limited gear this is not a bad deal.  Someone with bow fishing experience and the basic equipment and a little research shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 3, 2013)

I got my tag for zone 6 . I need to find a guide.


----------



## Michael (Aug 3, 2013)

mojojim said:


> I got drawn last year for zone 9 & took a 500 lb 10' 0".  I had met guide Michael Evans of Let's Hunt, Cherry Hill Preserve & he did me a great job.  Met him at the water with my license and tag, and he provided everrything else.  We left the landing at 9:15pm and back at landing at 1:am. with the gator.  He even delivered the gator to the processor.  Especially for a 1st timer or someone with no or limited gear this is not a bad deal.  Someone with bow fishing experience and the basic equipment and a little research shouldn't have any problem.



Thanks


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hancock check with frydaddy


----------



## Michael (Aug 3, 2013)

hancock husler said:


> I got my tag for zone 6 . I need to find a guide.



Yes, Gary Frye (Frydaddy40) knows zone 6 very well


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys got the pm from fryedaddy will be calling him Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Wlrountree (Aug 6, 2013)

Zone 8 here. Got some scouted and hoping we can make it happen the first weekend


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 6, 2013)

No for me in zone 1 with 3 points


----------



## bulletless (Aug 6, 2013)

zone 6 and looking for a good guide, any suggestions?
Bulletless


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 7, 2013)

fryedaddy is ya man for zone 6 I believe


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just booked a hunt with Jerry Russel this will be my first time after gators!


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 7, 2013)

Got mine booked with frydaddy


----------



## Toddmann (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site.../quota/WEBCopy of 2013_Alligator_Selected.pdf


----------



## dfurdennis (Aug 10, 2013)

drew zone 5 here


----------



## biker13 (Aug 12, 2013)

well I will have 4 for next years drawing now.Zone 1,maybe,Zone 2 fo sho.


----------



## arrowslinger1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Didn't get a tag this year but put a buddy of mine of a 9 fitter Saturday night in zone 3. Got to hunt zone 5 to fill 2 more tags. Let me know if anybody needs some pointers on zone 3


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Michael Evans from let's hunt.net is the man . Thanks Michael


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good deal what's size the story of the hunt


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats , Adam sent me the pic earlier, still working on mine


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 11, 2013)

ghost8026 said:


> Good deal what's size the story of the hunt



Seen lots of gators and worked some good gators found this one in the back of a oxbow . First time gator hunt will defiantly hire Michael evens 4 or 5 years from now when I get drawn again .


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## Michael (Sep 11, 2013)

bullardsls1 said:


> Seen lots of gators and worked some good gators found this one in the back of a oxbow . First time gator hunt will defiantly hire Michael evens 4 or 5 years from now when I get drawn again .



Now everyone knows to look in the very back of those oxbows to find my honey holes 

Had a great time guiding ya'll


----------

